# Pheasants Hunting Western SD



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like I'm working in Ellsworth for a few months, Feb. Mar.
What is the pheasant season in SD. Is there any good public land around there? If birds are out Predators would be my second choice.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Bring your rifle.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Public land in South Dakota includes the ditches.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I saw Tom Knaap (American Birdhunter) at some place in SD last night and I looked it up online. It was like $2700 per person for a 3-day hunt but they had a winter "special" for 1500/person for 3 nights and 2 days of hunting. Yikes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

The season is over (Jan 6th) There may be and probably are pay to hunt places open. I don't utilize them with the exception of pre season dog tuning here in MN. so I can't give you any hint of pricing. Enjoy the open plains. There are things to see in S dak.

Have fun. try some fishing.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Good luck finding any pheasants near there. I live in Rapid there isny pheasants until wall or hot springs ( limited amounts)


----------

